# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Oorsuis en slechthorend aan 1 oor

## matthijsss

Hallo,

gisteren ben ik naar de dokter gegaan en heb ik mijn oren uit laten spuiten, maar na het uitspuiten hoor ik nog steeds minder aan mijn rechter oor en heb ik last van een oorsuis (en een soort geruis) 

Ik raakte een beetje in paniek toen mijn oor oppeens versopt raakte en ging maar met een wattestaafje, best wel diep mijn oor in (wat ik niet had moeten doen) dus ik denk dat het daardoor komt. Als dit niet het geval is, weet iemand of dit vanzelf weg gaat? of moet ik weer opnieuw naar de dokter? De dokter had wel gezien dat de binnenkant van mijn oor ook een beetje rood was.

----------


## Leontien

Je kunt inderdaad iets beschadigt hebben in je oor als je te ver met een wattenstaafje erin gaat. Maar voor de zekerheid zou ik naar de dokter terug gaan als die suizen aanhoudt.

----------

